# piacere di conoscerla/conoscerti



## Piacere

ok. I hve a linguaphone which translates "pleased to meet you" as piacere as and software which translates it to piacere di conoscerla. 

The wordreference database translates as piacere as "pleasure". 

Now I know the general meaning of piacere, but would I be right if piacere means "its a pleasure" and piacere di conoscerla means "its a pleasure to meet you"


----------



## lsp

Yes, that's right! (conoscerla is formal, conoscerti is informal)


----------



## Saoul

Both are correct actually.

Nice to meet you
Piacere di conoscerla or simply Piacere

If I'm not wrong in English you can say both

Nice to meet you/it's a pleasure/pleasure

We have different forms too.
In this case no great difference in register, formality or else. 
You can use the one you like best.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Piacere is both a noun meaning "pleasure" and a verb meaning "to please."  (And a screen-name at WRF.  )  I think of the greeting "Piacere" as short for "È un piacere": "It is a pleasure."  I wouldn't say just "Pleasure" on meeting someone (perhaps they do in the UK), but I do say "Nice to meet you," leaving out the implied "It is" at the beginning.  

Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

Really, E? I would and do say "Pleasure," knowing the rest is understood.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Maybe it's a midwest thing (where grew up).  We say "Nice to meet you."  If we use the word pleasure, it's in a formal context, where we'd be more inclined to say the whole thing, "It's a pleasure to meet you."  Or maybe I'm just getting old.  

Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

TrentinaNE said:


> Maybe it's a midwest thing (where grew up)....Or maybe I'm just getting old.
> 
> Elisabetta


Nah, let's stick with regional


----------



## Mastro

*C*iao!!

In these days i meet the *E*uropean boss of my businnes unit...
So, he today comes back to Berlin, how can *I* say to him:
" è stato un piacere conoscerla"

*T*hanks a lot!


----------



## LGGirl

Mastro said:


> ciao!!
> 
> In these days i meet the european boss of my businnes unit...
> So, he today comes back to Berlin, how can i say to him:
> " è stato un piacere conoscerla"
> 
> thanks a lot!


 
It was a pleasure meeting you.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Mastro, il boss è stato in Italia ma adesso torna a Berlin? Allora quando parte, li puoi dire "It was a pleasure to meet you" oppure "It has been a pleasure to meet you."

Elisabetta


----------



## Mastro

OK!
thank you very much!!!

Mastro


----------



## Federico-Q

Perhaps it is completely unusual, but
"(it was or it has been) nice to have met you"
is completely not correct?
Thanks,
F


----------



## TrentinaNE

Federico-Q said:


> "(it was or it has been) nice to have met meet you"


Wrong combination of tenses, in my opinion (but the first part is fine).  

Elisabetta


----------



## Federico-Q

Let my understand.
Don't you say "Nice to have met you" ?? Is it incorrect ?


----------



## happy-too

Federico-Q said:


> Let my understand.
> Don't you say "Nice to have met you"?? Is it incorrect ?


 
"Nice to have met you." Past tense...you met them previously.

"Nice to meet you." Present...you are currently meeting them....possibly even still shaking hands. 

You could always be really old-fashioned and way more proper by saying: "It was a pleasure to have made your acquaintence."


----------



## Federico-Q

My question was referring to a situation, after a first meeting, where people say "Nice to have met you" when leaving. I guess it is correct "Nice to have met you".
F


----------



## TrentinaNE

happy-too said:


> You could always be really old-fashioned and way more proper by saying: "It was a pleasure to *have made* your acquaintence."


I would still say this as "It was a pleasure to *make* your acquaintance." Just as I imagine you'd say "It was nice to* go* to the movies with you last night" rather than "to *have gone* to the movies..." 

_Nice to have met you_ is fine because there's no repetition of the past tense. In a sense, it's a type of shorthand for "It was nice to meet you."

But maybe I'm using to hearing an incorrect usage? Might be best to take this discussion to the English Only forum. 

Elisabetta


----------



## Marcodiwa

Nice to meet you-  said as you are meeting
Nice to have met you- commonly said as you are parting/leaving.


----------



## Federico-Q

Thank you.
F


----------



## leoncina34

*M*io inglese fa abbastanza schifo, per cui ho bisogno di voi
*I*l tema è questo cena con clienti stranieri devo spiacccicare qualche parola se non voglio avere il divorzio in anticipo.
Quando si saluta una persona : piacere di conoscerla come si dice how do you do?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ti ho rimandato a questo thread non perché copiassi e incollassi la domanda, ma perché leggessi gli interventi precedenti dove c'è già la risposta alla tua richiesta... Suggerimento: leggi il post 17.


----------



## happy-too

leoncina34 said:


> *M*io inglese fa abbastanza schifo, per cui ho bisogno di voi
> *I*l tema è questo cena con clienti stranieri devo spiacccicare qualche parola se non voglio avere il divorzio in anticipo.
> Quando si saluta una persona : piacere di conoscerla come si dice *how do you do?*


 
No no no, MünchnerFax! Deve leggere il post 15!  Scherzo!

Leoncina34..."How do you do" is considered formal. Meglio per dire: "Nice to meet you." or "It's nice to meet you." or even "Very nice to meet you." All present tense...to be said as you are meeting someone. Hope that helps!


----------



## vale.b

Ciao a tutti!
Ho cercato un po' in giro ma non ho trovato la risposta a questo dubbio: "Piacere di conoscerti" in inglese è "Nice to meet you" (e varianti). Si può usare anche per iscritto? O c'è una formula particolare che non implichi il fatto di incontrarsi di persona (meet)?

Il dubbio mi è venuto perchè mi ha scritto per presentarsi un nuovo collega di una filiale estera che io non ho mai avuto modo di conoscere di persona e nella risposta mi è venuto spontaneo dirgli "Nice to meet you", per poi bloccarmi sul verbo "meet" per il dubbio di cui sopra.

Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere

V.


----------



## TrentinaNE

vale.b, in such circumstances, I sometimes write "Nice to meet you (virtually)."  Meeting someone does, ordinarily, imply seeing or hearing the person "in real time."

Elisabetta


----------



## vale.b

Thank you! This is a nice way to bridge the linguistical gap 

Valentina


----------



## bieq

Ciao,

Allora qual è la risposta a "piacere di conoscerLa"?

In inglese è:

A: (It's) nice to meet you.
B: (It's) nice to meet you, too. *Or **simply *You, too.

In italiano sarebbe "*Ugualmente*"?

Grazie.

B.


----------



## stella_maris_74

bieq said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Allora qual è la risposta a "piacere di conoscerLa"?
> 
> In inglese è:
> 
> A: (It's) nice to meet you.
> B: (It's) nice to meet you, too. *Or **simply *You, too.
> 
> In italiano sarebbe "*Ugualmente*"?
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> B.



We most commonly say "Piacere mio".

This other thread should be helpful, too: il piacere è tutto mio


----------



## bieq

stella_maris_74 said:


> We most commonly say "Piacere mio".
> 
> This other thread should be helpful, too: il piacere è tutto mio



Grazie


----------



## Odimesh

Allora, dal momento che questo è il mio primissimo post su questo Forum, per cominciare mi sembra più che giusto porgere un doveroso saluto a tutti voi, trovo che mettere a libera disposizione degli utenti la possibilità di richiedere traduzioni nelle varie lingue, consultarsi od altro sia veramente un'ottima idea, complimenti agli ideatori!! 
Detto questo, ci tengo a precisare che prima di aprire questo thread ho effettuato una ricerca tra le varie discussioni già esistenti sul Forum che potessero fare al caso mio, senza tuttavia riuscire a trovare nulla che potesse soddisfarmi veramente e così... eccomi qua! XD Ebbene, venendo al punto, vorrei entrare in contatto con una mia lontana parente americana che non ho mai conosciuto prima di persona, ma di cui ho trovato un profilo su Internet, per cui vorrei mandarle un messaggio per presentarmi, ma mi è sorto un dubbio: so bene che come formula di presentazione in inglese è usatissimo il classico "Nice to meet you", ma riferito a persone che - se non erro - si incontrano per la prima volta dal vivo, mentre come ho già detto io con questa mia parente non ci ho mai avuto a che fare personalmente... ed oltretutto lei abita in California!!! °_°
Questo è quanto, qualche consiglio?
Spero che potrete fornirmi delle utili indicazioni in merito, ringraziando sin d'ora in anticipo quanti vorranno aiutarmi! 

Un saluto e un abbraccio,

Odimesh


----------



## london calling

Hello and welcome, Odi.

Prova con:

_Nice to meet you (even if not face-to-face_).


----------



## violadaprile

Sorry, late answer


----------



## Odimesh

london calling said:


> Hello and welcome, Odi.
> 
> Prova con:
> 
> _Nice to meet you (even if not face-to-face_).


Hi, london calling, and thanks a lot for your welcome! 

Well, actually your advice could be a possibility... Other ideas?

Thanks again!


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao Odimesh 
Hai fornito il contesto ed un tuo tentativo di traduzione, ma non ci hai ancora detto qual è precisamente la frase italiana che vorresti tradurre in inglese. Quella è la base di partenza.


----------



## ginestre

Io andrei con il suggerimento di London Calling.


----------



## cercolumi

ginestre said:


> Io andrei con il suggerimento di London Calling.


Senz'altro anch'io ginestre 
Volevo solo puntualizzare il fatto che Odimesh ha chiesto un generico consiglio senza fornire una frase intera da tradurre.
Visto che è nuova del forum mi sembra giusto, sia darle il benvenuto, sia sottoporle le regole di casa.


----------

